
Digging into the Privacy Sandbox - feross
https://web.dev/digging-into-the-privacy-sandbox/
======
gundmc
Without detailed prior knowledge in the domain, it seems to make sense. I'm a
proponent of privacy-aware advertising online and think the free services
supported by advertising are a net positive.

That being said, I don't see how you can orchestrate such a shift among all of
the browser vendors. It's asking a lot of those dev teams to accommodate use
cases that they don't directly benefit from. I don't want this to be an
instance of Google throwing their weight around and forcing a major change
without some sort of consensus.

------
akersten
Why are we building this shit into the browser? Did we forget what user-agent
means? I really don't want my browser to be running a consensus algorithm for
doubleclick, or whatever the hell the turtledove proposal is.

This article makes it sound like advertisers having a hard time targeting
their ads is somehow bad for a user! I see that as a very good thing.

How about, we remove 3rd party cookies, and then _don 't do anything else_?

Even the name of this is gaslighting. Privacy sandbox? More like "A bunch of
APIs for advertisers to use, to profile your behavior with native support from
your browser, while telling you your privacy is improved because we don't do
it with scary cookies anymore." Not quite as catchy I guess.

